# Next Door's ffing cat!



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

I've been having an ongoing war with the cat next door for about a year now. He loves sleeping on my TT's roof and I've just about had it with him. I started with a PIR triggered sonic device, he slept soundly but none of the neighbours teenagers would come near the house. I upgraded to a PIR triggered water spray, he soon learnt the 5 second trigger window and continued to sleep soundly while the neighbours kids got wet. I managed to buy a shiny silver hood cover last week and he doesn't like sleeping on that, but still walks all over my car leaving muddy pawprints and scratches. I have one final thing to try before I just shoot the bloody thing. I am buying some anti fox electric fencing to run across the opening of my car port. 
Does anyone know if the average cat can clear 4 ft from a standing start? If not he's in for a shock! :twisted:

Sorry rant over, but it really really pisses me off when you spend hours keeping your car nice only to have it trashed by your neighbours cat. Even worse when they tell you that it's a wild animal and that they cannot be held liable for any damage it does. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Try pepper dust.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

God I hate cats get some star fish that will see him off :evil:


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Try mothballs!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Here's the solution but you'll need a good wash and wax afterwards :wink:

Get a large can of WD40 and spray it all over the car so it looks wet. Cats don't like the smell or the taste when cleaning it off their fur. An application or two and they will learn not to climb up and lie down getting it all over them.

You'll have a dull looking car for a week or two - then you can wash and polish - but the cure seems to be lasting - I never have a problem now - the cats know not to return


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> God I hate cats get some star fish that will see him off :evil:


as yellow, but don't get close cause they go bang :twisted:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

sotgn said:


> I've been having an ongoing war with the cat next door for about a year now. He loves sleeping on my TT's roof and I've just about had it with him. I started with a PIR triggered sonic device, he slept soundly but none of the neighbours teenagers would come near the house. I upgraded to a PIR triggered water spray, he soon learnt the 5 second trigger window and continued to sleep soundly while the neighbours kids got wet. I managed to buy a shiny silver hood cover last week and he doesn't like sleeping on that, but still walks all over my car leaving muddy pawprints and scratches. I have one final thing to try before I just shoot the bloody thing. I am buying some anti fox electric fencing to run across the opening of my car port.
> Does anyone know if the average cat can clear 4 ft from a standing start? If not he's in for a shock! :twisted:
> 
> Sorry rant over, but it really really pisses me off when you spend hours keeping your car nice only to have it trashed by your neighbours cat. Even worse when they tell you that it's a wild animal and that they cannot be held liable for any damage it does. [smiley=argue.gif]


If it's wild you can't be held responsible if it accidentally jumps in ya boot and you drive a hundred miles away and let it go.....then shoot it.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

OT, but that's a fucking sweet sig pic Res, (better than that other shite you had the audacity to post!! :wink: ).


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

excuse the stupidity but I just don't get the starfish thing  put me out of my misery please


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

sotgn said:


> excuse the stupidity but I just don't get the starfish thing  put me out of my misery please


You boil it up they eat it then you have no more cat [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Are you sure it works - I couldn't see any reference on tinternet :?


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Did a spot of googling and found these on www.petchat.co.uk

Another thing highly toxic to cats is starfish. When I lived in a seaside community there was a spate of poisonings and when the culprit was caught, it turned out he had ground up dried starfish and mixed it with catmeat. The dried starfish killed evry cat that touched it.

and.........

Research has found all lilies are dangerous to cats and just one leaf can kill. The RSPCA, which said it had seen an increase in cases, has pledged to support Mr Hartnett's campaign to make vendors issue warnings on the flowers.

'The problem of lilies is not widely known and we are seeing an increase in the number of cases we come across as the flowers become more readily available in Britain,' said RSPCA spokeswoman Kate Geary.

So a bowl of cat food laced with ground up dried starfish and lilly pollen should do the trick :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Lillies would look great in our front garden :roll:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

John-H said:


> Here's the solution but you'll need a good wash and wax afterwards :wink:
> 
> Get a large can of WD40 and spray it all over the car so it looks wet. Cats don't like the smell or the taste when cleaning it off their fur. An application or two and they will learn not to climb up and lie down getting it all over them.
> 
> You'll have a dull looking car for a week or two - then you can wash and polish - but the cure seems to be lasting - I never have a problem now - the cats know not to return


I see a big flaw in this or should that be claw?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

pas_55 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the solution but you'll need a good wash and wax afterwards :wink:
> ...


Just like on Tom & Jerry you think with: ||||| ||||| down the side of the wing :lol: .

I did see some fur stuck to the bonnet but that was the last of the cat troubles


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Private Prozac said:


> OT, but that's a fucking sweet sig pic Res, (better than that other shite you had the audacity to post!! :wink: ).


lol, you should have said.  I get bored and change it regularly....  This one's a little better I'll grant you that.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Cats have nine lives, which makes them ideal for experimentation.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i cant believe theres people out there that would actually KIIl a cat just because its a bit of a pain. :?


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

KammyTT said:


> i cant believe theres people out there that would actually KIIl a cat just because its a bit of a pain. :?


Really? What a sheltered life you live.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

ResB said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > i cant believe theres people out there that would actually KIIl a cat just because its a bit of a pain. :?
> ...


considering i have two cats of my own and have moved to my first proper home they are now allowed to go outside its alarming to think they maybe killed if they annoy someone. :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, but life's a bitch ...and then you kill a cat who thinks your car's its personal sleeping mat.

Fucking hate the dirty, stinking, shit in your garden things! They never shit in the owners garden do they? :?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> sotgn said:
> 
> 
> > excuse the stupidity but I just don't get the starfish thing  put me out of my misery please


You boil it up they eat it then you have no more cat [smiley=behead.gif][/quote

In a PIE though Andy :wink:


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Sotgn,

Where did you get the PIR water spray or sonic thingy-me-bob??????

I have a similar problem, sleeping on the car, shitting in my veg plot etc. Not nice considering I go to great lengths to keep the veg organic only to find some disease spreading cat shit :evil:

I've got myself a water pistol (the gun kept anoying the neighbours! Joke) and have great fun chasing the local cats during the day or weekends but I'm not prepared to stay up all night so something automatic would be better.

I've heard if you feed them they wont shit in the garden, but who wants to attract all the local fur balls and rats etc. If you know anyone in a zoo lion poo will keep them off, allegedly.

Ohhh and I've also been told if you wee (has to be male wee) around the area it "marks" the teritory as yours, now that got some funny looks from the neighbours, didnt half pong on the two hot days of summer so far :lol:

Cheers Stu.


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

is this you?!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

If you go to a garden centre you can get a powder you dilute with water in a watering can and sprinkle around a certain area in your garden. It is primarily used as a deterent to keep foxes away but has the same effect if a cat comes near your house also. It does no harm other than just does something to keep them away - probably has a smell only some wildlife or cats can sense. I have tried it a few times and it works.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

SVStu said:


> Where did you get the PIR water spray or sonic thingy-me-bob??????


I might have some second hand ones for sale!! :roll: PM if interested


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Private Prozac said:


> Yeah, but life's a bitch ...and then you kill a cat who thinks your car's its personal sleeping mat.
> 
> Fucking hate the dirty, stinking, shit in your garden things! They never shit in the owners garden do they? :?


amen brother :lol:

Si


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

This forum can be so funny at times.. lololol...
Honestly though, its extremely annoying. You wouldnt want my "wild animal" pet goat to come and eat all of your nicely mowed lawn would you..?
Owners should keep their animals to themselves.. Otherwise, wait till the damn thing is sleeping, then spray it with high pressure water. That'll teach it.


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

I've resisted the urge to post up until now as I won't be following the general concenus in this thread.

I can only image how annoying it must be to have the cat sit on your car etc etc etc.

But what some of the folks in here are suggesting by killing the animal beggars belief regardless of context.

Unless I've dropped in on some ill witted ******* convention? If so I apologies.

<Dons flame suit and waits for my sexuality to be questioned> :wink: :-*


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

im we you mate,i've just taken a stray cat in,as it was livin in my garden  
but today after i waxed my car she decided to go lay on the bonnet,its not to bad when the weathers dry,but when its wet she leaves little prints all over [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

People are only venting off amusing steam they wouln't really harm a puss :wink: . WD40 works though


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

caught in the act :lol: 


















as already mentioned i wouldnt dream of hurtin her,just the little muddy paw prints all over the car arent very nice [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I got some small plants from a garden centre a few months back because of cats shitting in my garden, they were only a few quid but since I've planted them I'm not had any shit.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

jonah said:


> I got some small plants from a garden centre a few months back because of cats shitting in my garden, they were only a few quid but since I've planted them I'm not had any shit.


What plants were those then?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I just bought some ducks, distracts the cats and when the cats get the message i can eat the ducks :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I know how much you like Duck too! :roll: You didn't think of hurling Pizzas at them then?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Its only a TT, not like its doing any harm.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

John-H said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > I got some small plants from a garden centre a few months back because of cats shitting in my garden, they were only a few quid but since I've planted them I'm not had any shit.
> ...


common name is scaredee cat and it stinks about £2 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

how come this cat aint dead yet [smiley=behead.gif] [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## sherbs (Aug 13, 2008)

I had a problem with cats sh***ing in pots but a sprinkle of chilli powder soon stopped them.They don't come in the back garden something to do with my dog.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

g60greeny said:


> caught in the act :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it just me, or could your arm and body be mistalen for a bare arse in the top picture?

Oh, and what on earth have you done with your wing mirrors?


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

your not the 1st to think that reflection looks like an arse lol,all i can say is that some peoples minds are just in the gutters lol
i think that mirror is proper smart,an slightly different to the norm,an funnily enough does the job perfectly 8)


----------

